# مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب



## Ereiny (14 مايو 2008)

سوف نتكلم فى موضوع
*(مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب )*












مر رشم الصليب بعده مراحل . فكان رشمه فى البدايه يتم على الجبهة فقط سواء بابهام اليد اليمنى أو باصابع اليد ، إما مرة واحده او ثلاث مرات . وهو ما ذكره التقليد الرسولى ، والعلامه أوريجانوس المصرى ، والعلاّمه ديديموس الضرير ، والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ، والقديس كيرلس الاورشليمى ، والقديس باسيليوس الكبير .


فيقول كتاب التقليد الرسولى (حوالى سنة 215 م ) : " وعندما تجرب *ارشم جبهتك *بمخافة دائماً بعلامه *الصليب* ، لانها العلامة الظاهرة والمعروفة ضد ابليس إذا صنعتها بايمان ،لا لكى تُنظر من الناس ، بل بعلمك تضعها مقابلك مثل سلاح . . هذا إذا *رشمنا به جباهنا بيدنا ، فإننا *ننجو من الذى يريد إهلاكنا " (فصل 4 ، 1:37 ) .


وهو نفس ما تذكرة قوانين الرسل القبطيه (القانون 1:47)


ويقول العلاّمة اوريجانوس (185-245 م ):
(إنها العلامة التى يصنعها المسيحيون *على جباههم *سواء قبل الصلاة أو قبل قراءة الاسفار المقدسه ).


وذكر العلامة ديديموس الضرير (313-398 م) أن رشم علامة الصليب على الجبهه هو من ضمن المراسيم التى تسبق المعموديه . 


ويشير القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى (315-386 م) فى تعليمه للموعوظين لذلك الامر فيقول : 
(.. لا نخز إذا أن نعترف بالمسيح مصلوباً . بل ليت إشارة الصليب تكون ختماً نصنعه بشجاعة *باصابعنا على جبهتنا ،* وعلى كل شئ ، وعلى الخبز وعلى كأس الشرب . وفى البيت . لا تحتقروا الختم من أجل مجانيه العطيه ،بل بالحرى كّرموا صاحب الفضل ) . 


وهذا ما يؤكده القديس باسيليوس الكبير (330-379 م) قائلاً :
(تعلمنا من التقليد أن نرسم الصليب *على جبهتنا *وعلى سائر الامكنه ). 
وهكذا يتضح امامنا ان رشم علامة الصليب كان باليد على الجبهة فقط ولكن يبدو أن رسم الصليب *كما نرسمه اليوم* *على الجبهة ثم القلب ، ثم الكتفين هو تقليد قديم للغايه ،* ذلك لأن ما يذكره القديس امبروسيوس (339 - 397 م) ربما يشير الى ذلك ، فيقول : 
(نرسم الصليب على *جبهتنا ،*ثم على* قلبنا . نرسمه على جبهتنا حتى نعترف علناً بالمسيح ، وعلى قلبنا حتى نظل نحبه ، ونرسمه على ذراعنا حتى يكون عملنا له ). *


*واستقر رشم الصليب على الجبهة فالقلب فالكتف الشمال ثم اليمين* منذ القرن السادس تقريباً* .*


*ومن أبدع الشروحات فى رشم علامه الصليب بهذا الشكل *هو ما يذكره القس سمعان بن كليل فى القرن الثانى عشر فيقول : 
" *كل من يضع يده على جبهته إنما يلمس اول موضع رُشم به بدهن الموعوظين ، وهو بذاته الذى رُشم عليه بدهن السماويين أى مسحه الميرون . والرأس هو الذى ينحدر من الاب ولذلك يحمل ختم البنوة والذى منه كل الابناء ..... وإذا نقل يده اليمنى الى اسفل يقول والابن معترفاً بانه نزل الى مياه المعموديه ، وصُلب مع ربنا له المجد . ثم يضع يده على كتفه الشمال معترفاً بانه جحد الشيطان وكل قواته المرذولة ، وفك العهد القديم معه بعدم السلوك فى خطايا الامم . ثم ينقل يده الى الكتف الايمن عندما يقول الروح القدس لأنه واقف منذ لحظه خروجه من جرن المعمودية عن يمين الآب ، بل هو جالس مع الرب عن يمين الآب كقول المزمور << الرب عن يمينى ولذلك لا اتقلقل >> وكقول بولس << أجلسنا معه فى المواضع السماويه >> أى البيعة المقدسة ". *


*وإذا جئنا الى القرن الرابع عشر نجد أن العالم الكبير ابن كبر (+1324م) يورد فصلا عن رشم الصليب باصبع واحد يقول فيه : *
*" اما الصليب بأصبع واحد فقد ورد فى التوراة ، ان الله تعالى امر موسى عبده وبنيه أن ينضح بأصبعه من دم الذبائح التى يُصعدها الشعب قرباناً على قبه الزمان وأوانى الخدمه وعلى الشعب تطهيراً لهم ، ولم يقل له ان ينضح باصبعيه *


ثم أن سيدنا له المجد قال مخاطباً اليهود على ما شهد به انجيل لوقا :فان كنت أنا اخرج الشياطين بأصبع الله فقد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله . ولم يقل بأصبعى الله . ويشير به الى توحيد ذات البارى وتثليث الأقانيم ، والى الطبيعة الواحدة التى صارت بالاتحاد خلافاً لرأى القائلين بالطبيعتين .

وابتدانا من اليسار الى اليمين ، أى انه باعتمادنا بالثالوث المقدس الموحد ، انتقلنا من حزب اليسار الى حزب اليمين وقد ذكر مثل ذلك القديس كيرلس معلم البيعة بقوله فى قداسه : من مشارق الشمس الى مغاربها ، ومن الشمال الى اليمين ، ولم يقل من اليمين الى الشمال .

وعلى الجُمله ، فان قبط مصر اهل الخمس مدن والنوبه والحبشة .... لم يصلبوا ويرشموا الا باصبع واحدة ، ونحن على هذه العاده جارون ، وعلى هذه القاعدة مستمرون .

ونختم هذا الجزء بالتنويه الى ان "دق" إشارة الصليب التى يرسمها القبطى على معصم يده اليمنى - كعلامة لا تُمحى - هى رد فعل تمسكه بالصليب حتى الموت ازاء الاضطهاد الذى كان يلاقيه الاقباط ، والذى بدأ باضطهاد الاقباط اضطهاداً شديداً ، ولكنهم ثبتوا أمامه ثباتاً مدهشاً . ولكى يعلنوا أن الاضطهاد لا يقوى على زعزعة ايمانهم ، صاروا يرسمون إشارة الصليب المقدس على ايديهم . ومن ذلك الحين صارت هذه العادة مرعيه حتى الان .


*الصليب فى أسرار الكنيسة* 
العلاقة بين الصليب وبين أسرار الكنسيّة ،هى العلاقة بين العين والضوء ، فلا العين ترى بغير ضوء ، ولا الضوء يُرى بغير العين .



*1- فى سرى المعموديه والميرون*
فبحسب القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ، فلا تُدعى المعمودية صليباً فقط ، بل والصليب أيضاً يُدعى معمودية .
ويعتبر القديس اغسطينوس ان الصليب الذى يسبق المعمودية و الذى يتقبله الموعوظون برشمهم به هو اشبه بالحمل بهم فى أحشاء الكنيسه ، فيقول لهم : ( إنكم لم تولدوا بعد بالعماد المقدس ، لكنكم بعلامة الصليب قد حملتم فى احشاء امكم الكنيسه ). 


فى الطقس القبطى يُمسح الموعوظ قبل جحد الشيطان بالزيت الساذج ، وهو المسح الذى لم يكن فى المراسيم القديمة سوى الرشم بالصليب بالابهام . ثم يُرشم بعلامة الصليب على الجبهة والاذنين والانف باستخدام زيت الاستحلاف بعد جحد الشيطان . 
وفى كل الطقوس ، كما عند الاقباط والسريان والاحباش واليونان ، وقبل قداس الماء الذى يسبق التعميد ، ينفخ الكاهن فى الماء ثلاث مرات على شكل صليب . 


وفى الطقس القبطى أيضاً : 
- يرشم الكاهن الماء بالصليب ثلاث مرات . ورشم الماء بالصليب يعنى ختمه بالخاتم الملكى . 
- يكون سكب الزيت العادى وزيت الغاليلاون وزيت الميرون فى ماء المعموديه ثلاث مرات بمثال الصليب لكل من هذه الانواع الثلاثه من الزيوت .
- ثم رشم ماء المعموديه بالصليب ست مرات ، ثلاث منها قبل قداس المعمودية ، والثلاث الباقيه أثناءه .
- يدهن المعمّد 36 رشماً فى سائر اعضاء جسمه بعد العماد .
- بعد انتهاء التعميد يصب الكاهن فى المعمودية ماءً فارغاً (عادياً) مثال الصليب ليعود الماء الى طبعه الاول .




*2- فى سر الافخارستيا *


يرشم الكاهن الخبز والخمر ثمانيه عشر رشماً بالصليب ليتحوَّلا الى جسد ودم المسيح . بخلاف ثمانية عشر رشماً أخرى على نفسه وعلى الشعب أثناء القّداس الالهى ليتأهل الجميع لقبول السر المقدس . ثم ستة رشومات بالصليب قرب نهاية القّداس بالجسد على الدم وبالدم على الجسد . 




*3- فى سر الاعتراف *


يتوسط الصليب بين الكاهن والمعترف حينما يضع الكاهن الصليب على رأس المعترف ليصلى التحليل ، فيصير غفران الخطايا وقبول التطهير بفعل دم المسيح بالصليب بصلاة الكاهن . 




*4- فى سر مسحة المرضى *


يتم تقديس الزيت برشومات عديدة عليه أثناء السبع صلوات التى تصلى عند ممارسه السر ، وكذلك على المريض أيضاً ليتهيأ لقبول الشفاء . وفى النهايه يصلى الكاهن التحليل للمريض بالصليب . 
وفى هذا الصدد يقول القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى : 
(الصليب الى هذا اليوم يشفى المرضى ، ويطرد الشياطين ، ويبدد الشعوذة ، يلغى اثر عقاقير السحر والتعويذ ) . 


والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى فى عظة له عن تجسد الكلمه يقول : 
(بعلامة الصليب يشفى كل سحر ، وكل عرافة تفقد قوتها . وكل شهوة باطلة تنصد ) . 




*5- فى سر الكهنوت *


عند رسامة الكاهن يرشم الأسقف بالصليب على الجبهة المتقدم لدرجة القسيسيه ويقول : " ندعوك يا فلان قسيساً (او قمصاً ) للمذبح المقدس ..." ثم يعمل ثلاثه صلبان على جبهته باسم الثالوث .


ولاحظ هنا ان لحظة النطق بالاسم الجديد للمتقدم للرتبه الكهنوتيه تكون ملازمة ومصاحبه للرشم بالصليب . فالعلاقة بين سلطان الكهنوت وقوة الصليب غاية فى الارتباط ، فبدون الصليب لا يمكن للكاهن ان يتمم شيئاً من واجبات خدمته المقدسة. 




*6- فى سر الزيجة *


يرشم الكاهن العروسين بالزيت لمقدس بعلامة الصليب ، وهو طقس تنفرد به الكنيسه القبطيه . ثم بعد وضع الاكليل على رأسيهما , يضمهما الى بعضهما ويرشم بالصليب طالباً من الرب ان يجعل منهما جسداً واحداً باتحاد سرى . وهو رمز اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسه . وكان الرابط فى كلا الحالتين هو بالصليب . 





*للأمانة الموضوع منقول *


*عاوزة رأيكم فيه*


*+ + +*​


----------



## فادية (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب*

*موضوع جميل جدا عزيزتي ايريني*
*تسلم  ايدك *
*ربنا  يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب*

*الصليب هو كياننا*
*هو كل حياتنا*
*هو رمزنا*
*هو مسيحيتنا*
*شكرا على الموضوع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا Ereiny*​


----------



## Ereiny (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب*

اختى العزيزة فادية 

نورتى الموضوع شكرا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

+  +  +

فعلا BITAR

الصليب هو كل كياننا وهو مصدر بركتنا وتعزياتنا

وبه تم خلاصنا

شكرا لردك الرقيق

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

+  +  +​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2008)

انا اول مرة بالفعل اعرف المعلومات دي كلها

الف شكرا يا  Ereiny

الموضوع اكثر ن قيم بالفعل .. الرب يباركك


----------



## Ereiny (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب*

Coptic Man

نورت الموضوع بمرورك

للحق انا قبل ما اوصل للموضوع ده بيومين كنت بسال نفسى احنا ازاى وصلنا لرشم الصليب بالشكل الحالى

ونشكر ربنا انه وصلنى للمعلومة بعدها على طووووول

واكيد ان فيه ناس كتير مش عارفاها

ربنا يجعلها سبب منفعة 

+  +  +


----------



## K A T Y (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب*

_*معلومات جميلة قووووووووووووووووووووووي *_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك يا ايريني*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Ereiny (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور طقس رشم الصليب*

نورتى الموضوع كاتى

المعلومات فعلا حلوة ويا ريت اللى مشترك فى منتديات مسيحية تانية ينقل المعلومات دى ليه لان فيه ناس كتير اكيت ما تعرفهاش

ربنا يجعل الموضوع سبب بركة ومنفعة للجميع لمجد اسمه القدوس

وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

+  +  +​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

*جميل اوى ربنا يبركيك*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2011)

موضوع *مميـــــــز* وجدا
ومعلومات رااائعه
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك
شكرااااااااا جدااااااا​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2011)

ميرسي ياايريني
للموضوع الرئع 
والمعلومات القيمه
حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح
مجهود رائع ياقمره


----------

